# 23 yrs a slave to IBS



## JulezyGem (Jul 4, 2015)

*Hello,*

*Im new to this site and aplogize to the melodramatic title but its how i feel. Im a female now of 50yrs of age and feel that ibs has controlled half my life. This started just after the birth of my 3rd child who now is 23. I suffer from the IBS-D and many times has caused embarrassing moments. IBS got so bad that i wouldnt leave the house and doctors diagnosed agoraphobia. Panic attacks, anxiety which of course is a known cause in IBS sufferers so yes such a viscous circle we all live in. I couldnt work and when i had to go to a medical exam they asked me if i wore incontinence pads to which i said no and the reason for that is low self esteem and defeating the object of fighting this. They also asked if i carried a spare change of clothes incase of accidents to which i now do (not had to use as yet) as i feel as they are a safety measure. Tasks of going shopping is 3-4 times to empty bowel before i leave the house. I feel that my days are a military operation as everything has to be planned around my IBS.* *Ive had the barium xrays, been also tested for crohns to which everything came back normal.*

*I didnt really want to go into great detail with my life story as i still feel very embarrassed talking about it and the accidents do make me feel disgusted and angry with myself and yes i did feel so low that i felt that my life had no purpose.*

*However 6yrs ago i met my partner online and hes been my rock, between us now we are trying to identify trigger foods and hes also suggestion checking to see if it acetic acid or citric acid intolerance and not IBS. So its back to the Doctors to have a long chat with him.*

*Thank you for listening.*


----------



## sportyk123 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey welcome to the site luckily u will find people in the same situation or similar situations so don't be afraid to talk in detail about your problems I also suffer with ibs in the mornings mainly and especially when I go out so its ruining me going out enjoying myself for the day. The main ibs food triggers are lactose, wheat, sugar, caffeine, fatty foods, alcohol and a large amount of food in 1 meal that's why I eat small meals every 3 hours I do admit my diet is boring but a lot of foods I used to eat I don't miss anymore even though I do miss dark chocolate and a energy drink. But I stick to meat, fish rice, potatoes and a few other foods, if you go onto google and type in fodmap diet it will give you a list of foods to stay away from and foods you can eat, not saying it will get rid of the problem but it might help slightly 
Hope this helps


----------



## Kenny & White Tiger (Feb 2, 2014)

I tend to be more on the IBS-C side, though on occasion it swings the other way, urgency/pain, as well I'm all too familiar with the ever present anixety and stress and nonstop worrying and thinking about this issue, mostly due to ther ever present pain and pressure I have to deal with it. It is frustrating, I'm sorry this has been such a long ordeal, It's only been a constant thing for me for 4 years or so, though at the rate I'm going I feel as if I'll be in the same boat as it's been hard to get this under control, and believe me I've tried.

It does help tremdously to have someone who understands, I'm fortunate to have that, though there are times too often I'm presented the wrong foods and, rather than be difficult or detrimental to everyone elses enjoyment I just go along with it, and deal with the misery the entire next day...it's hard to be assertive as I hate causing frustration for anyone else.

Usually I find, for me, though I don't have any outright intorance or disease (an unfathomable amount of blood tests, and 2 colonoscopies to prove this...( I try to avoid glute and dairy and find I do a bit better...sometimes it seems it's barely enough to bother with though. I've tried treating the SIBO aspect, which I know I have, but that hasn't helped much either, only ever seems to make matters worse, so I'm unsure of what to do lately.

I really feel for you though and understand the daily torment of it...it's very upseting, and it gets harder and harder at times to keep a brave face.


----------



## JulezyGem (Jul 4, 2015)

I did upto about a month back that i tried to cut out on dairy products however it kinda helped a little bit but then the back to the rushing to the loo again. I will try that fodmap diet which i actually took a look at after i saw it mentioned. Funny thing is one of my favourite nibbles is cachew nuts and had a fit when i saw them on the list. I felt that all my favourite foods are being again took away from me. Now i feel as though i am being punnished.

Thank you both for the replys, i dont feel so alone now after joining this group :


----------

